# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Cần giúp đỡ kết nối Driver H2-2206 Hybird servo Leadshine với BOB LPT Mach3

## maycncmini

- Mình có 4 bộ Hybird Servo driver H2-2206 và Motor 20Nm
- Khi kết nối với BOB Mach3 LPT theo như hướng dẫn từ trang chủ : leadshine.com/UploadFile/Down/ES-DHhm_V1.3.pdf
thấy motor quay rất chậm có cảm giác sượng, nhưng trên Mach3 quan sát khi Jog vẫn chạy bình thường (BOB LPT : Robot3t, Letech, viettric, codientuviet) cả vi sai và không đều không chạy được
- Khi kết nối driver với BOB Mach3 thì chạy bình thường (BOB USB Robot3T)
- Khi test driver để ở chế độ mặc định

Mình muốn chạy nó với BOB LPT mong anh em có kinh nghiệm vui lòng chỉ giúp

----------


## dungtb

E nghĩ là do máy tính thôi bác , chứ nếu chạy đc với bob usb thì động cơ ko có vde gì cả

----------


## CKD

Với lượng thông tin ít thế này thì mình cũng chịu, không đoán được lý do là gì.
Con này mình dùng qua cũng nhiều con,  control từ Mach3 LPT hoặc MCU do mình tự lập trình chạy đều Ok. Driver mặc định vẫn chạy tốt. Thường chỉ config lại cho nó ngon hơn mà thôi.

Kết nối bình thường, không có vi sai gì cả.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

> E nghĩ là do máy tính thôi bác , chứ nếu chạy đc với bob usb thì động cơ ko có vde gì cả


Chạy với 3 bộ máy tính khác nhau dell, HP, Fujitsu cũng cùng một kết quả : Với USB BOB thì ok, BOB LPT không chạy được

----------


## maycncmini

Driver và motor đã chạy ok
Không phải máy tính, cũng không phải BOB LPT

Mấy anh Nga có video test về vấn đề này :

----------


## dungtb

bác setup mach 3 usb và lpt có giống nhau ko

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Với lượng thông tin ít thế này thì mình cũng chịu, không đoán được lý do là gì.
> Con này mình dùng qua cũng nhiều con,  control từ Mach3 LPT hoặc MCU do mình tự lập trình chạy đều Ok. Driver mặc định vẫn chạy tốt. Thường chỉ config lại cho nó ngon hơn mà thôi.
> 
> Kết nối bình thường, không có vi sai gì cả.


Bác CKD cho em hỏi con này chạy có êm và mượt ở tốc độ thấp không ? Mình có thể Turning trực tiếp trên HMI của nó được không bác ?

----------


## CKD

Chậm hay nhanh đều tốt.
Tốt thế nào thì tuỳ vào điều kiện vận hành. Vậy nên nó mới cho phép tuning.

Tuning thế nào thì phải nghiền ngẫm manual nó, rồi thử nghiệm. Nếu có soft thì trực quan hơn, không thì cứ bấm phím là chơi thôi. Nó có hmi, manual có hướng dẫn trình tự.

----------


## maycncmini

> bác setup mach 3 usb và lpt có giống nhau ko


Setup USB và LPT đều giống nhau chỉ khác như trong hình

----------


## CKD

Em cá là phần lớn anh em DIYer trên này éo có quan tâm đến Pulse time. Cái mà hầu hết manual driver nào mà em đọc đều có.
Kế đến là active high/low cũng ít được quan tâm.

Trong các Mach3 USB BOB mà em đã thử thì output của nó khác nhau cả. Pulse time cũng khác nhau. Có cái chỉnh được có cái không.
Trong nhiều driver đã sử dụng.. Có những cái cực đơn giản, không phân biệt kiểu xung. Có những cái cực khó chịu, nếu pulse time vượt ra khỏi phạm vi khuyến cáo sử dụng. Motor sẽ chạy sai.

Kết luận là: hãy đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử đụng.

----------

cuong

----------


## Ga con

E thì thấy ngược lại á cụ.
Chỉ có ông mach3 khó chịu, thêm chỉnh pulse time, các controller khác hầu hết ra xung duty 50%, nên không cần quan tâm đến pulse time (tần số càng cao pulse time càng nhỏ).
Với lại bản mach3 đời cũ e đo xung ra giống nhau hết dù chỉnh pulse time kiểu gì cũng thế. Với tần số ra cổng lpt không quá được 100khz thì cứ chỉnh lên cao (4-5us).

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

> E thì thấy ngược lại á cụ.
> Chỉ có ông mach3 khó chịu, thêm chỉnh pulse time, các controller khác hầu hết ra xung duty 50%, nên không cần quan tâm đến pulse time (tần số càng cao pulse time càng nhỏ).
> Với lại bản mach3 đời cũ e đo xung ra giống nhau hết dù chỉnh pulse time kiểu gì cũng thế. Với tần số ra cổng lpt không quá được 100khz thì cứ chỉnh lên cao (4-5us).
> 
> Thanks.


Em chơi mach3 thôi, chưa mò qua mach4, em thấy LPT vẫn chỉnh pulse time được ạ. Mấy cái controller rẻ tiền của china cũng cho chỉnh, nhưng chưa kiểm tra xem out nó có đúng vậy không?

Còn driver.. thì em cũng đã gặp vài con khó chịu. 50% duty cycle không chịu chạy.. đúng hơn là chạy cà giật. Có con phải chỉnh 5-7us trên Mach3 mới chạy, để nhỏ hơn hoặc cao hơn thì... chạy lúc lại lỗi bước, thằng này em nhớ là mấy bộ combo 4 in 1 của VEXTA (3 driver 5 phase + 1 power 110V). Mấy con mang tiếng servo thì Ezi-servo nó vật em vụ pulse time, mấy con servo thiệt như Yas, Mit, Pana mà em đã thử qua đều không thấy vấn đề gì về xung. Có khi nào em test xung chậm quá không? Giỏi lắm thì cũng dưới 200kHz thôi à  :Smile: 

Cái AKZ250 hình như là out 50% duty cycle thì phải, RnR Motion, 3T hình như đều out theo pluse time. Mỗi tội 2 thằng này em thấy nó out tần số cao jitter quá chừng.. nên chạy driver thường e là có chút vấn đề. Mấy thông tin này em test lâu rồi không nhớ rỏ. Giờ em chơi step closed loop nên không có quan tâm nhiều đến vụ xung này.

Riêng thói quen khi chơi với Mach3 là để 10us. Và chẵng mấy khi ép kernel chạy hơn 25kHz  :Smile:

----------

